# Any universal time and temp settings for heat transfers



## kashlatto (Jan 27, 2007)

I have a bunch of old transfers that I got from Pro-world and was wondering if there was a universal setting I could possibly use to press these onto shirts without having to find each transfer and see what the temperature and time settings are. Is there any easier way anybody has found out. Just looking for a fast way. I am going press all these transfers and sell as discount items.

thanks


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

It is usually best to follow pressing instructions. That being said if the transfers have a similar or overlapping temp range such as one set says 350 to 375 and the other group says 325 to 350, do a test to see if both sets press correctly at 350. This can vary with the press also. Are the pressure recommendations the same? That comes into play also.


----------



## kashlatto (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks Jean, the transfers I got are a little bit of everything, things for light color garments and then transfers for darker color garments, so I guess I could find a temp time setting for one of the transfers and just use for all, I guess I would at least have a 50/50 chance, possibly


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

I would suggest 385 for 10 seconds. That should be applicable for most designs.


----------



## kashlatto (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks, that is the exact answer I was looking for.
Thanks again my good sir!


----------

